# Dual Action Polisher - Training Day - 10th January 2009



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

Interested in Dual Action polishing? Or just got yourself a G220 or Kestrel dual action polisher and looking for hints and tips on how to use it?

I am putting on what will be the first of many small group tuition and training days for various aspects of detailing - the first planned will be for Dual Action Polishers, held on Saturday 10th January 2009.

The day will be held at our unit just outside Dundee, with the following plan of action for the day:

*Introduction to Paint Correction*
What kind of defects are you likely to experience on paintwork, and how you would be going about correcting them... taking the form of a discussion about paintwork in general and methods for defect correction.

*Paintwork Preparation*
The pre polishing stages... Beginning with a discussion about the best ways to prepare the paintwork ready for polishing and how we can ensure we get the best from the paint finish from an early stage. This will involve a practical demonstration and hands on experience of claying and paintwork decontamination.

*The Dual Action Polisher*
Introducing the dual action polisher and its main features, discussing the advantages and disadvantages of the machines. Also we'll look at pads and backing plates and there will be general discussion about the machines on the market 

*Dual Action Polishing In Practice*
The big part of the day, we will start with a machine polishing demonstration illustrating how to find the desired pad and polish combination for paintwork correction. Basic technique for polishing will be covered and this will then be followed with hands on polishing practice to get a feel for polishing.

At this stage we will also introduce a variety of polishes to give experience of different brands on the market to get a feel for what works well, and to give you an opportunity to sample different ranges.

*On My Car?*
Once we have looked at machine polishing in theory and practice, the next part of the day (voluntary) will involve trying the machine out on your own car, sampling the polishes you preferred from the above testing and learning what combination and techniques work well on the car you own. This section will be purely hands on and demonstration.

*Specialist Techniques*
We will also looks beyond general polishing to techniques for correcting more severe scratches with compounds to dedicated finishing polishes for getting the most from your paint finish.

*How Far?*
Just how much can you polish and how safe is a dual action polisher... We will look at how much you can polish, and what is required to strike through (on scrap panels of course) to give you an idea of the limits of machine polishing.

*Q&A*
The day will end with a question and answer section about dual action polishing and also detailing in general.

A lot of info will be covered in one day here so the basic points will also be summarised in a booklet which you can take away on the day. Also, due to the amount of info and the level of hands on practice there will be on the day, I will have to restrict numbers to an absolute maximum of 5 people.

This day long tuition is ideal for anyone wanting a detailed introduction to machine polishing with a good practical element to get a feel for the machine.... You do not have to own your own machine, it is also ideal if you are considering one. If you own your own machine and wish specialist training in its use, then bring it along and this will be factored into the day.

Details:

*Date: Saturday 10th January 2009, 10am

Location: KG Detailing Unit, near Dundee (directions will be PMd)

Cost: £50 per head for the full day including all products tried
*

If you are interested please post up below in the usual fashion. Please note that spaces will be strictly limited to 5 people, a reserve list will then be created after this.

1. ............
2. ............
3. ............
4. ............
5. ............

Reserve:

..........
..........

This will hopefully be the first of many small group training and tutorial days on various aspects of detailing which will have a strong practical element to give hands on experience under expert supervision.

_Please note that the training is given based on years of experience from one of the UK's most experienced enthusiast detailers. As such we cannot accept responsibility for any damage that tutees may cause after tuition. This is due to the fact that detailing is a widely varied past time and many different situations can be encountered. While these tuition days seek to give you hands on experience of detailing with expert supervision, we cannot accept liability for any damage caused to cars as a result of the tuition._


----------



## kenny wilson (Oct 28, 2008)

Would love to attend, am nightshift Fri and back on Sat night but will be there!
cheers Dave:thumb:


----------



## madscotsman (Sep 6, 2008)

would like to attend also dave ,jst bought a da machine and could use a few pointers lol


----------



## djohn (Mar 30, 2007)

Hi Dave, hope you don't mind but in OP you have stated 10 Jan but your last post says 11th Jan.


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

djohn said:


> Hi Dave, hope you don't mind but in OP you have stated 10 Jan but your last post says 11th Jan.


Cheers for pointing that out :thumb:

Its definitely the 10th January, its the saturday. Will correct now


----------



## bmw320i (Aug 30, 2007)

Interest is building........would you require the fee to be paid now mate?


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

bmw320i said:


> Interest is building........would you require the fee to be paid now mate?


Paying on the day is how I am planning to work this - just makes it easier all round I think


----------



## kenny wilson (Oct 28, 2008)

1. kenny wilson............
2. ............
3. ............
4. ............
5. ............


----------



## madscotsman (Sep 6, 2008)

1. kenny wilson
2. alan b
3.
4.
5.


----------



## Vyker (Sep 17, 2008)

Too far away


----------



## bmw320i (Aug 30, 2007)

1. kenny wilson
2. alan b
3.
4.
5.

Reserve


I need to check about getting time off (I work weekends) and will know in 2 days, so if its OK I will go on reserve list until I know for sure! Its a 3 hour drive so making sure time off gets sorted!!


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

Thats cool mate. 

Good to see some interest generating in this  This will be the first of a few tutorial days based on various aspects of detailing.


----------



## johnnybond (May 19, 2008)

1. kenny wilson
2. alan b
3.
4.
5.

Reserve
1. Ray C
2. Johnny B (johnnybond)

Putting myself down as a reserve until i can confirm im not working aswel!! :thumb:


----------



## alx_chung (Aug 13, 2006)

Hey Dave

I was looking at buying a Kestral but do I need one for this (or borrow one) or can I just come along and learn?
Alex


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

alx_chung said:


> Hey Dave
> 
> I was looking at buying a Kestral but do I need one for this (or borrow one) or can I just come along and learn?
> Alex


Hi Alex,

You can just come along and learn, thought I dont personally have a Kestral in the unit so if you wanted to specifically use that dual action machine you would have to bring one along with you...

However, the principles of each machine are basically the same, so all of what you will learn on the day will be applicable to the PC7424, Megs G220, Kestral, UDM etc....


----------



## alx_chung (Aug 13, 2006)

Thanks Dave. Trying to find more reviews of the Kestral but might just plump for the old tried and tested PC instead.
Alex


----------



## bmw320i (Aug 30, 2007)

1. kenny wilson
2. alan b
3.
4.
5.

Reserve
1. Johnny B (johnnybond)
2.

Sorry Dave, cant get the time off - my boss being awkward as usual and not being able to make an advance decision.


----------



## notsosmall (Sep 13, 2008)

1. kenny wilson
2. alan b
3. Chris (notsosmall)
4.
5.

Reserve
1. Johnny B (johnnybond)
2.


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

bmw320i said:


> 1. kenny wilson
> 2. alan b
> 3.
> 4.
> ...


No probs mate, there will be other days in the year so keep your eyes peeled


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

1. kenny wilson
2. alan b
3. Chris (notsosmall)
4.
5.

Reserve
1. Johnny B (johnnybond)
2.


Really good to see interest in this now guys 

I'll PM you early next week with full details of how to find location, lunch choices etc


----------



## gingerscotsman (May 21, 2007)

Dave KG said:


> 1. kenny wilson
> 2. alan b
> 3. Chris (notsosmall)
> 4. James Barker (gingerscotsman)
> ...


I am up for this. Santa should be bringing me a nice Kestral D/A and I need to know how to put it to good use !


----------



## BREMBO (Sep 11, 2008)

I could be very tempted!

Will we have to bring our own pads?

Also will there be any tips/products we can use for interior or will this be a seperate lesson being at a later date?

Thanks
Ben


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

BREMBO said:


> I could be very tempted!
> 
> Will we have to bring our own pads?
> 
> ...


You wont have to bring your own pads, no - there will be plenty of pads and products there on the day... however, if you have your own machine and pads, its a good idea to bring them along as yuo can work away using your own equipment throughout the day (as well as trying other machines and products out) so you can gear the day to the products you have 

Hints and tips on other aspects of detailing will be a part of every tuition day I'll be doing - and I'm happy to stay at the unit as late as people want for Q&A at the end :thumb:

There will be a separate day for interiors organised later in the year covering more dedicated techniques


----------



## organgrinder (Jan 20, 2008)

I'm highly tempted too but January is the busiest month of the year for me and weekends are normally worked.

If you are doing another day after January I would definately be up for it.


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

organgrinder said:


> I'm highly tempted too but January is the busiest month of the year for me and weekends are normally worked.
> 
> If you are doing another day after January I would definately be up for it.


I'll be running days throughout the year


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

Updated list:

1. kenny wilson
2. alan b
3. Chris (notsosmall)
4. James Barker (gingerscotsman)
5.

Reserve
1. Johnny B (johnnybond)
2.


----------



## mattsbmw (Jul 20, 2008)

Will you be running any days a biot further towards the midlands? i would love to attend a day but it is just too far,


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

mattsbmw said:


> Will you be running any days a biot further towards the midlands? i would love to attend a day but it is just too far,


I will be attending meets next year in the midlands if they are on that is for sure, so there will be things like detailing demonstrations... as for full on tuition days, if there is the interest there I can look to organise a day


----------



## Xcase_BMW (May 2, 2007)

Vyker said:


> Too far away


Me too


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

Folks on the main list should have received a PM with full details


----------



## Chris_4536 (Sep 20, 2006)

mattsbmw said:


> Will you be running any days a biot further towards the midlands? i would love to attend a day but it is just too far,





Vyker said:


> Too far away





Xcase_BMW said:


> Me too





Dave KG said:


> I will be attending meets next year in the midlands if they are on that is for sure, so there will be things like detailing demonstrations... as for full on tuition days, if there is the interest there I can look to organise a day


Too far to travel? to learn from Dave?? If you want the best, it takes a little effort to be expended 

Dave, I wish you all the best with this day, hope you get the numbers you are after. I also hope that those who attend will find it as valuble as I did after my visit :thumb::thumb:

A tank of diesel - £50
A night in a B&B - £30
Learning paint correction from the best in the business.....

_priceless_


----------



## DaveDempsey (Jun 23, 2006)

1. kenny wilson
2. alan b
3. Chris (notsosmall)
4. James Barker (gingerscotsman)
5. DaveDempsey

Reserve
1. Johnny B (johnnybond)
2.


Definately up for this


----------



## kenny wilson (Oct 28, 2008)

Tick Tock...........gettin close, lookin forward to learning from the main banana:thumb:
See you all there:buffer:


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

Superb folks, we are now full with the following list:

1. kenny wilson
2. alan b
3. Chris (notsosmall)
4. James Barker (gingerscotsman)
5. DaveDempsey

If you haven't had a PM from me with the full details then please let me know so that I can send it out to you. :thumb:

Looking forward to seeing you all on the 10th.


----------



## notsosmall (Sep 13, 2008)

Dave KG said:


> Superb folks, we are now full with the following list:
> 
> 1. kenny wilson
> 2. alan b
> ...


OOOOppppssss think you mean the 10th!?!?


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

notsosmall said:


> OOOOppppssss think you mean the 10th!?!?


Yes I do!!! The 10th 

(I may have had a little wine with dinner )


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

I've nearly finished preparing the material for the meet - a small book to take home summarising everything we will cover on the day 

There are PC7424s and the new Kestrel Dual Action polisher at the unit, loads of polishes to be trialling on the day and varying paint types on different cars to be experimenting on! And a scrap panel for some strike through action to see what happens when it all goes too far with the compounding. If you already have a dual action polisher, bring it along so you can use it on the day as well as it will be an ideal chance to practice with your own machine to get a feel for it!

Ben (rubbishboy) at Carnauba Wax Shop has very kindly supplied free samples of a few products for those attending the meet also :thumb: So there's a few take home surprises for the day. And I have also got a little surprise test for o the day as well! :thumb:

Looking forward to seeing you on the 10th chaps, if you have any questions between now and then please feel free to contact me either by PM or by phone (number is in my sig ) :thumb:


----------



## badly_dubbed (Dec 11, 2008)

1. kenny wilson
2. alan b
3. Chris (notsosmall)
4. James Barker (gingerscotsman)
5. DaveDempsey

Reserve
1. Johnny B (johnnybond)
2. David McKinlay (badly-dubbed)


hope i can get up for this.....


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

badly_dubbed said:


> 1. kenny wilson
> 2. alan b
> 3. Chris (notsosmall)
> 4. James Barker (gingerscotsman)
> ...


Hi David,

This tuition day is fully booked now - restricting numbers to 5 so I can gaurantee to be able to spend a good amount of time with each person attending so folks get as much as they can out of the day  ... However, if folk on the main list drop out then I will be moving folk from the reserve list up and will let you know if that happens!

Dont worry if you miss this meet, as I will be running several tuition days throughout the year and the DA Polishing day will be repeated in a couple of months time, alongside rotary polishing, detailing by hand, general detailing days... Keep your eyes peeled! :thumb:

Cheers,

Dave KG


----------



## badly_dubbed (Dec 11, 2008)

excellent 

seems like its going to be a brilliant day!


----------



## organgrinder (Jan 20, 2008)

As I said above Dave if you are doing one in February, count me in. Better not be Valentine's weekend though or i'll be a dead man.


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

organgrinder said:


> As I said above Dave if you are doing one in February, count me in. Better not be Valentine's weekend though or i'll be a dead man.


Definitely wont be that weekend - I too would be killed!


----------



## chron (Jun 1, 2007)

hope to be on the next one!!!! keep us posted 

thanks


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

chron said:


> hope to be on the next one!!!! keep us posted
> 
> thanks


Will do - I am planning a rotary polishing training day for the end of February, but if there is interest for a repeat of the Dual Action day then I will make a weekend of it, with Dual Action one day, Rotary the other and the option to come to both


----------



## mattsbmw (Jul 20, 2008)

Dave KG said:


> Will do - I am planning a rotary polishing training day for the end of February, but if there is interest for a repeat of the Dual Action day then I will make a weekend of it, with Dual Action one day, Rotary the other and the option to come to both


I will be interested in the rotary polishing day, dependant upon date.


----------



## badly_dubbed (Dec 11, 2008)

if theres one in feb im 100% interested


----------



## sorearms (Jun 27, 2007)

Me too if your having another one count me in 2. Not been on here that much recently so missed the chance for this one.


----------



## caledonia (Sep 13, 2008)

Da for me in February.
Could not make this one on heal reason.
Will see you at the meet in Jan though Dave.

Gordon. :thumb:


----------



## organgrinder (Jan 20, 2008)

OK Dave, I make it 4 for a DA day in February already. That's me, Caledonia, Sorearms and Badly_dubbed with possibly a 5th in chron.

Any chance of a date being fixed?

See what happens when you make yourself popular!


----------



## badly_dubbed (Dec 11, 2008)

i agree get a date set! 

dying to get on one of these!


----------



## caledonia (Sep 13, 2008)

organgrinder said:


> OK Dave, I make it 4 for a DA day in February already. That's me, Caledonia, Sorearms and Badly_dubbed with possibly a 5th in chron.
> 
> Any chance of a date being fixed?
> 
> See what happens when you make yourself popular!


He was hoping for around the 28th of Feb.

But this date will have to be comfirmed by Dave. :thumb:


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

Hello! 

Yes - I am hoping to have a weekend of machine polishing classes the last weekend in February. I would have made it a little sooner but I have got a couple of bookings in Feb, plus valentines day which if I miss, I will be slaughtered!!

So that would be 28th February for Dual Action Polishing, 1st March for Rotary polishing would be the dates I am going for... I wasn't putting a thread up about it until after the first event just to avoid any confusion but I can put one up if folk would like it? 

As before I am restricting numbers to 5, simply so I can ensure we all get plenty of chance to use the machines, play with the products and get as much out of the day as possible, and although nominally the schedule finishes around 4, I'm happy to stay at the unit as late as people want to! 

So: Saturday 28th February for Dual Action, Sunday 1st March for Rotary.

Chances are that one of the current demo cars will be gone (run out of paint! :lol by the second set of days, prob the Astra, I'm currently hunting down its replacement most likely in the shape of an old Mercedes E Class from the late 80s


----------



## caledonia (Sep 13, 2008)

Yes Dave anytime you wish to put up the other list. Would do me.
Just remember to add me to the list. :lol:
Gordon.


----------



## badly_dubbed (Dec 11, 2008)

yup fire it up and add myself also


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

Okay, I'll fire up a new thread now - if you could add your names to it that would be much appreciated, just to ensure fairness. :thumb:


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

Its up lads


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

mattsbmw said:


> I will be interested in the rotary polishing day, dependant upon date.


Will be 1st March, will post a thread a little nearer the time after the first Dual Action Day - I dont want to have too many threads on the go, just so I dont get confused between the lists! :lol::thumb:


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

For this day, the list of atendees:

1. kenny wilson
2. alan b
3. Chris (notsosmall)
4. James Barker (gingerscotsman)
5. DaveDempsey

Reserve
1. Johnny B (johnnybond)
2. David McKinlay (badly-dubbed)


----------



## badly_dubbed (Dec 11, 2008)

ill pull myself off the reserve as im on the attending list in feb, if its going to give some1 else a chance of going in january?


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

badly_dubbed said:


> ill pull myself off the reserve as im on the attending list in feb, if its going to give some1 else a chance of going in january?


Yes, it may do - I will be sending 100% confirmation PMs to folks after Christmas so folk can confirm they will definitely be able to attend, and if they cant (things come up when events are planned in advance which is understandable) then I will move folk from the reserve list up.


----------



## badly_dubbed (Dec 11, 2008)

ok removed!

1. kenny wilson
2. alan b
3. Chris (notsosmall)
4. James Barker (gingerscotsman)
5. DaveDempsey

Reserve
1. Johnny B (johnnybond)
2. ....................


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

Hi folks,

Dave Dempsey has had to pull out of the day so the list now looks as follows with johnnybond moving up from the reserve slot:

1. kenny wilson
2. alan b
3. Chris (notsosmall)
4. James Barker (gingerscotsman)
5. Johnny B (johnnybond)

Johnny B I will send you a PM with the details mate.


----------



## gingerscotsman (May 21, 2007)

I am looking forward to this. Santa brought me a nice Kestral DA to play with with some Megs polishes. My peugeot 406 might be past recovery though


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

gingerscotsman said:


> I am looking forward to this. Santa brought me a nice Kestral DA to play with with some Megs polishes. My peugeot 406 might be past recovery though


Bring it with you - the polisher and the 406! We'll spend much of the morning and some of the afternoon on the test cars, but there's also going to be ther chance to get your own car in and have a go with various products on that so we can see just what will be possible on your 406! :thumb:


----------



## notsosmall (Sep 13, 2008)

The Day has come  

:buffer::buffer::buffer::buffer::buffer::buffer:


----------



## unreal106 (Jan 2, 2009)

how did this day go? thinking or getting a kestrel myself gutted i missed this! any pics?


----------



## notsosmall (Sep 13, 2008)

The Day went great and was real value for money and learned a lot from the master Dave kg himself, i would highly recommend these tuition days to everyone :thumb: 

Look out for Dave's write up in the studio 

A big thanks to Dave (and Diane for the dinner) :thumb:


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

unreal106 said:


> how did this day go? thinking or getting a kestrel myself gutted i missed this! any pics?


Pictures and writeup from the day posted here:

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=99799

For me, I had a really enjoyable day, but the most important people to answer your question will be those who attended the day... 



notsosmall said:


> The Day went great and was real value for money and learned a lot from the master Dave kg himself, i would highly recommend these tuition days to everyone :thumb:
> 
> Look out for Dave's write up in the studio
> 
> A big thanks to Dave (and Diane for the dinner) :thumb:


Cheers mate, really glad that you had a good day! :thumb: The Subaru bonnet looked superb at the end of the day - guess that's your week off booked now


----------



## unreal106 (Jan 2, 2009)

just had a look at the photos and the write up seems like a really good day for all. i may ave to get meself along to the next one! i am thinking of getting the kestrel da to use on peugeots finest paint work  what polishes and pads would you recomend i have had a look at the sonus kit that come with it seems to be a good buy? 

any help greatly appreciated!


----------

